
Progressive and Our Regressive Approach - bobajeff
https://www.christianheilmann.com/2016/05/31/progressive-web-apps-and-our-regressive-approach/
======
PaulHoule
Isn't this talk by Google about apps just self-serving?

It's rare to find a mobile app that is truly better than a mobile web site
(unless the whole point is to use the camera, gyroscope, etc.) and for that
matter, it is rare to find a mobile web site that is truly better than a
desktop web site on a tablet. (The one problem I have browsing sites with my
Nexus 7 is that often it is hard to make big advertising popups go away)

For instance I found some content I liked on the imgur web site and I was
pressured to install the imgur app and (i) there was nothing better about the
app, and (ii) I couldn't find the original content on the app.

I would say the same about SPA's. I have a site using HTTP/2, highly-optimized
HTML, SVG, CSS and that stuff which loads instantly. My SPA-oriented
competitor has a 20 second load time for the app to start. Navigation is
pretty quick once the app is loaded, but the visual cues when you navigate are
unclear, so you don't really know if you are navigating at all.

It seems that "chatbots" are a reaction to the reality that "mobile apps
suck", since you can make a 1970s interface work OK on mobile.

